# Topics > Projects >  Intel RealSense Technology, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

intelrealsense.com 

intel.com/realsense

youtube.com/IntelRealSense

facebook.com/IntelRealSense

twitter.com/IntelRealSense

instagram.com/intelrealsense

Intel RealSense on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Intel RealSense 3D Camera Drone 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Watch the AscTec Firefly drone, with an onboard Intel RealSense 3D camera, navigate through a heavily wooded forest.

----------


## Airicist

Intel's CES 2015 keynote was among the best 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Drones with RealSense and doors with a sense of humor: just a small taste of the future

----------


## Airicist

3D Digital face synthesis and real time puppeteering and animation using Intel RealSense

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> Rapid generation of a 3D face from a human subject using the Intel RealSense sensor.
> 
> The face consists of 8 blendshapes that were captured as 3D scans then processed in our near-automatic pipeline and transformed into blendshapes in about 20 minutes. The rendering is done by SmartBody which simultaneously blends geometry and textures in order to obtain the high resolution face details captured by the scans.
> 
> The face is tracked and animated in real time. The video shows the digital face being puppeteered by the original subject, and then by a different person.

----------


## Airicist

Intel RealSense 400 for self-driving cars, autonomous drones, Robots, for indoor and outdoor use

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> Intel RealSense Camera 400 Series is their next-generation RealSense camera that offers improved accuracy with more than double the number of 3D points captured per second and more than double the operating range compared with Intel RealSense 300.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel Says It’s ‘Winding Down’ RealSense Camera Business"
The semiconductor giant tells CRN that it is ‘winding down’ the company’s portfolio of high-tech cameras and sensors that were built for computer vision applications like robotics and digital signage to focus on its core businesses. The company will honor current customer commitments, and Intel plans to apply the technical expertise and talent it developed in computer vision to support other functions in the chipmaker’s core businesses.

by Dylan Martin 
August 17, 2021

----------

